# █████ Pokemon Masters Auction! OVER!! ATotSpot Wins!!



## Finnian (Mar 10, 2015)

*Start Date: 4/20 Blaze it ➨➨➨ End Date: 4/27/15*
Introduction ➨ Rules ➨ Finber Gym ➨  KyuPops Gym ➨ Ardruru Gym ➨ FupJ Gym ➨ KaiGu Gym ➨ Promisu Gym 





*► Current HB is: 39k  ◄*

SB: 1200tbt ➨ BI: 100tbt ➨ AB: None.

​ *Welcome to our Auction!~*
Welcome to our auction! For the first time on TBT, 12 talented artists have decided to get together and run a large scale auction! We're very excited to do this auction and hope that you'll have fun too! 

*How this works!~*
Congratulations! You just started your Pokemon journey and now you're ready to start catching Pokemon! On your journey, you'll run into 12 different gym leaders, who, if defeated will leave you with a very special piece of artwork! Each gym leader has 4 different prizes to offer, depending on how fast you beat them!

There will be one winner, and one winner only, as there is only one Pokemon Champion! The champion will receive a picture or graphic from each artist at the end of the auction. You may request any drawing/graphic you want, though each artist does have a "won't do" somewhere. 

So grab your Pokeballs and get to poke'bidding!

*Tier Systems!~*
As a precaution, the artists have made a tier system to protect themselves from being payed almost nothing for their hard work and time. Our tier system is as follows:

Tier 1: 1200tbt - 2400tbt 
Tier 2:  2401tbt - 8400tbt 
Tier 3: 8401tbt - 24,000 tbt
Tier 4: 24,001tbt - lol

YOU WILL ONLY GET ONE IMAGE FROM EACH ARTIST.  TIERS DO NOT STACK.
So, say the bid ladder only gets to tier 3, you will receive something from each artist that looks like what they are offering for tier 3. You will NOT receive anything from tier 1 and 2. If you'd like something more like what's in a lower tier, feel free to ask for that instead!

You are totally allowed to bid along side other people. So, if you wanna go in 50/50 with a friend or something, feel free to!


----------



## Finnian (Mar 10, 2015)

Introduction ➨ Rules ➨ Finber Gym ➨  KyuPops Gym ➨ Ardruru Gym ➨ FupJ Gym ➨ KaiGu Gym ➨ Promisu Gym 
​
Rules may be added or changed.

*1. Be nice and be respectful to everyone.
2. Individual artists can refuse to draw you a picture, even if you win.
3. Don't bid more than you have
4. For the sake of time, all bids must be in TBT.
5. If you don't like one of the artists, keep it to yourself.*


----------



## Finnian (Mar 10, 2015)

Finnian will draw something for the winner as well.



[td]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/td]​
[td]*You've been challenged by the gym leader, Kimber!*

Hey! I'm the dragon gym leader, Kimber! I'm 22, engaged to the gaylord Finnian, and love casserole.. in a casserole..dish! I've been drawing my entire life, and am currently getting my degree in fine art and animation from University. I almost never post in forums because I'm an accountant by day and pay for all of Finnian's crap while she sits around at home doing housewife things. If you really need to get a hold of me, talk to Finnian and she'll take note of it, then probably forget to tell me like a bish!
As an ending note: Finnian definitely wrote this!


*Tier Examples 1 ➨ 4*​


 

 

 

​[/td]​
​​​​​


----------



## kyukon (Mar 10, 2015)

​

*You've been challenged by the fire gym leader, kyukon!*​

You have stumbled upon the ever so elusive fire leader, Kyu!
Digital artist and full-time caffeine ingester.
Make sure to throw it food offerings, or it may become hungry and run.

*Tier Examples 1 ➨ 4*​








​








​





*You've been challenged by the grass gym leader, poppet!*

hello! grass leader poppet here~
aspiring artist who's been drawing since only 2012... /hides

will draw anything except baldness, mecha & nsfw!


*Tier Examples 1 ➨ 4*​








​


----------



## ardrey (Mar 10, 2015)

*You've been challenged by the ghost gym leader, ardrey!*​

Just your typical teen who loves to eat and sleep.
Nothin' to see here.

*Tier Examples 1 ➨ 4*​


 

 

 

​












*You've been challenged by the psychic gym leader, TeruTeruBozu!*​

A novice gym leader whose best ability is being able to fake psychic powers. 
Also draws sometimes, but that's besides the point.

*Tier Examples 1 ➨ 4*​


 

 

 

​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 11, 2015)

​

*You've been challenged by the poison gym leader, Pengu!*​

Loves cute things, video games, and tech. 
When she's not being lazy or compiling code, 
she enjoys making graphics. 
May or may not have a fluffy corgi in her boyfriend's closet.

Keelah se'lai.

*Tier Examples 1 ➨ 4*​


 

 

 

​


















*You've been challenged by the flying gym leader, Kairi!*

This here Gym Leader can be lazy and loves gaming.
She tends to do graphics in her spare time 
and loves to practice different styles.
I hope you'll enjoy what this here Leader has to offer!


*Tier Examples 1 ➨ 4*​

 

 

 

​


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 11, 2015)

​

*You've been challenged by the water gym leader, MC4pros!*​

Heyyyy~ I'm MC4pros, but you can call me MC! I LOVE Minecraft creepers and I'm obsessed with drawing and playing Minecraft 24/7! 
I have only been drawing digitally for a couple months and traditionally for a couple yearssssssss. . . 

Not much to see here, haha~ 

*Tier Examples 1 ➨ 4*​








​









​





*You've been challenged by the dragon gym leader, Bunne!*


Hi, I'm uh gym leader Bunne, but you can call me Claire. I have been drawing for a little over a year and I want to have art classes someday. I love drawing and I improve my coloring every day. Anyway, good luck! ��


*Tier Examples 1 ➨ 4*​










Tier 4 includes Tier 3 and 4.​


----------



## Finnian (Mar 11, 2015)

*You've been challenged by the dark gym leader, KainAronoele!*​

As the mysterious black mist starts to fade away you see a green-haired figure appear.
I'm Kain, full-time artist and lazy bum.
I'm a pretty varied artist, and though my digital is probably my least skilled of everything I do, I hope to improve it a lot soon!

*Tier Examples 1 ➨ 4*​








​













* YOU'VE BEEN CHALLENGED BY GYM LEADER UTOPIAJ*​

J is a full-time illustrator and 24/7 cat lady. 
She likes fancy food and video games. 
But eating fancy food WHILE playing video games is like Nirvana... omg. 
She may or may not have a food sketchbook. 
No one has been able to prove that yet.

*Tier Examples 1 ➨ 4*​
1 = lineart
2 = colored bust-up
3 = colored couple bust-up
4 = colored full-body character
5 = colored full-body couple








​








* YOU'VE BEEN CHALLENGED BY GYM LEADER FUP10K!*​

Fup10k's Info
*Tier Examples 1 ➨ 4*​
Just general examples for now! No tier is in place for Fup!








​


----------



## Finnian (Mar 11, 2015)

reserved​


----------



## Finnian (Mar 31, 2015)

bumping for easier lookins.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 20, 2015)

Starting today at 5PM MDT!
Do not bid yet!


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 20, 2015)

Bumping in preparation for the grand-opening!


----------



## Finnian (Apr 20, 2015)

uhhh open late sorry guys!
You can bid now!

- - - Post Merge - - -

UUGHH I forgot the drop off money into my business account and I'm walking around with $400 in pocket UGH
brb gotta go to the bank

but you can bid no worries


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 20, 2015)

this is neat uvu SB~


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 20, 2015)

eep 1.4k! i have no chance but i might as well try haha


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 20, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> eep 1.4k! i have no chance but i might as well try haha



lol right i couldnt win if i tried

1.5k


----------



## Finnian (Apr 20, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -

aight imma go drop that money off


----------



## kassie (Apr 20, 2015)

Oooh, end date is so far away @.@ I'll probably bid closer to the end <3


----------



## Naiad (Apr 20, 2015)

4k ; v ;


----------



## tomothy (Apr 20, 2015)

hah I'm too poor for these things

I hope you do one of these in the future so i have time to get more tbt

maybe I can even join the next one if my art ever improves lmao

jk

not happening


----------



## Finnian (Apr 20, 2015)

i just tried 5 ****ing times to deposit cash so i could book a hotel and order not super ****ty ****ign prints and the ATM WOULD NOT take it.
****ing a i'm so sick of all this ****.


----------



## tomothy (Apr 20, 2015)

Finnian said:


> i just tried 5 ****ing times to deposit cash so i could book a hotel and order not super ****ty ****ign prints and the ATM WOULD NOT take it.
> ****ing a i'm so sick of all this ****.



poor finny boo

but having 400$ on you at all times would be nice lmao


----------



## Finnian (Apr 20, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> poor finny boo
> 
> but having 400$ on you at all times would be nice lmao



lol i wish. i personally have like $100.
my business is the one with the dough.


----------



## tomothy (Apr 20, 2015)

I have like $600 saved up but my dad won't let me buy anYthing with it and it's aggravating

also the art in this auction is FRIKING GORGEOUS I AM JEALOUS OF THE PERSON WHO WINS THE AUCTION


----------



## Kammeh (Apr 20, 2015)

This is the best idea ever ; o ; !!!
I bid 8,401 tbt <3


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 20, 2015)

Kammeh said:


> This is the best idea ever ; o ; !!!
> I bid 8,401 tbt <3



Here I was about to bid 7k ; ^;
//is out before she's even in


----------



## ardrey (Apr 20, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Here I was about to bid 7k ; ^;
> //is out before she's even in



Its ok mann, 7k is all I have too, let's go cry together ; ^ ;


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 20, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Its ok mann, 7k is all I have too, let's go cry together ; ^ ;



//skips to a corner holding ardrey's hand. sulks 5ever


----------



## Kammeh (Apr 20, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Here I was about to bid 7k ; ^;
> //is out before she's even in



Ahhhh, I'm sorry! D: I just really wanted to get to the third tier. ;v;"


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 20, 2015)

Kammeh said:


> Ahhhh, I'm sorry! D: I just really wanted to get to the third tier. ;v;"



I don't blame ya xD


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 20, 2015)

welp. rip nikki. im out lmao, gl to you guys~


----------



## Finnian (Apr 20, 2015)

WOWIE

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> welp. rip nikki. im out lmao, gl to you guys~



rip my dong breathing child

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kammeh said:


> This is the best idea ever ; o ; !!!
> I bid 8,401 tbt <3



;A;
;v;
THANK!NJJIO!!


----------



## Kimber (Apr 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 21, 2015)

Yay for getting this going and good luck everyone : )


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 21, 2015)

Sorry I couldn't stick around until opening time... I dozed off >.>;;

But anyway here's an idea to bidders. What about pooling your funds together and making a joint bid? Then if you win you can decide amongst yourselves who commissions who evenly? Just an idea, ignore if you think this is silly.


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 21, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> Sorry I couldn't stick around until opening time... I dozed off >.>;;
> 
> But anyway here's an idea to bidders. What about pooling your funds together and making a joint bid? Then if you win you can decide amongst yourselves who commissions who evenly? Just an idea, ignore if you think this is silly.



That idea sounds awesome > .>


----------



## Finnian (Apr 21, 2015)

Bumpio!
I will reply to things in a minute. ;v;


----------



## pengutango (Apr 21, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> Sorry I couldn't stick around until opening time... I dozed off >.>;;
> 
> But anyway here's an idea to bidders. What about pooling your funds together and making a joint bid? Then if you win you can decide amongst yourselves who commissions who evenly? Just an idea, ignore if you think this is silly.



That's a great idea, especially if you aren't interested in stuff from EVERYONE, but only from select people.


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 21, 2015)

Who wants to collab with me! GOGOGOGOGO!!


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm just curious as to why each artist couldn't be bid on separately in the auction. It would have given more people a chance to win/buy something rather than this whole "all goes to the top bidder" thing, which immediately puts anyone out of the running who doesn't have hordes of TBT at their fingertips. And I can almost guarantee that at the end, someone who has funds that can't possibly be challenged is going to take all. I just really don't understand why you guys went this route. It's going to discourage almost everyone from bidding if they're not filthy rich with TBT.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey ya'll!
Since I have no idea what happened to Fup10k, KainAronoele is joining as a new artist soon!
Fup is still in, but I'm deleting her post and have prepared a new post with Kain, UtopiaJ, and Fup on it!


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 21, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> I'm just curious as to why each artist couldn't be bid on separately in the auction. It would have given more people a chance to win/buy something rather than this whole "all goes to the top bidder" thing, which immediately puts anyone out of the running who doesn't have hordes of TBT at their fingertips. And I can almost guarantee that at the end, someone who has funds that can't possibly be challenged is going to take all. I just really don't understand why you guys went this route. It's going to discourage almost everyone from bidding if they're not filthy rich with TBT.


Guess it's to keep on the Pokemon theme, someone has to be the best, the very best.

But I do agree it's going to discourage so many people.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 21, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> I'm just curious as to why each artist couldn't be bid on separately in the auction. It would have given more people a chance to win/buy something rather than this whole "all goes to the top bidder" thing, which immediately puts anyone out of the running who doesn't have hordes of TBT at their fingertips. And I can almost guarantee that at the end, someone who has funds that can't possibly be challenged is going to take all. I just really don't understand why you guys went this route. It's going to discourage almost everyone from bidding if they're not filthy rich with TBT.



Well, because I wanted it to be a huge auction, rather than just bidding on individual artists.
I've done the bid on each different artist type auction before and it leaves a lot of artists out and feelings get hurt and it's not as grand? I guess?
I thought this would be a lot more fun. 
And if you divide the TBT out, the most an artist is really gonna get is 2k each.
It's only at 8.4k right now which means: 700tbt for each artist, not to mention we just added Kain in, so 646tbt for each artist.
And sometimes it's okay to not be fair. I didn't intend to make this this way though.
I'm totally cool with people pooling their TBT together though?

I'm really exhausted with this auction though, so I probably won't do it again.


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 21, 2015)

Finnian said:


> Well, because I wanted it to be a huge auction, rather than just bidding on individual artists.
> I've done the bid on each different artist type auction before and it leaves a lot of artists out and feelings get hurt and it's not as grand? I guess?
> I thought this would be a lot more fun.
> And if you divide the TBT out, the most an artist is really gonna get is 2k each.
> ...



I do see how it'll discourage some artists, but this has been planned for over a month, and even I was saving for it xD sure I didn't make it, but I totally get your point in the big auction!
If you just want one artist, then go to their shop and order from them. This way, ppl that are on a mission to get lots of art can grow their collection really quickly!!
Also, if it was individual, I know it'd end up being pretty unfair for some artists. For instance, I know most ppl would go for all the other artists before me, so I'd be left with like, 2tbt and everyone else has like 5k bids xD
They all wanted an opportunity to let some of the other artists also have a fair chance of being bid on as them.
And the collab thing J had was great. If you don't mind only getting some artists, pair with another person and figure out which you'd want.

Guess this went from a response to Finn into a response to Amiss xD


----------



## Finnian (Apr 21, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> I do see how it'll discourage some artists, but this has been planned for over a month, and even I was saving for it xD sure I didn't make it, but I totally get your point in the big auction!
> If you just want one artist, then go to their shop and order from them. This way, ppl that are on a mission to get lots of art can grow their collection really quickly!!
> Also, if it was individual, I know it'd end up being pretty unfair for some artists. For instance, I know most ppl would go for all the other artists before me, so I'd be left with like, 2tbt and everyone else has like 5k bids xD
> They all wanted an opportunity to let some of the other artists also have a fair chance of being bid on as them.
> ...



thank you bb. ;v;


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 21, 2015)

It's your prerogative to handle it how you wish, as it's your auction. I'm just giving you an outside point of view.



KainAronoele said:


> If you just want one artist, then go to their shop and order from them. This way, ppl that are on a mission to get lots of art can grow their collection really quickly!!



Well, that's like saying it's easy to land a spot in anyone's shop. Hahaha. And the art hoarding is honestly part of what I find off-putting about the museum, personally, and why I can't bring myself to open a shop or anything like that here. But if that's what you guys want to encourage, then go for it.


----------



## Kimber (Apr 21, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> I'm just curious as to why each artist couldn't be bid on separately in the auction. It would have given more people a chance to win/buy something rather than this whole "all goes to the top bidder" thing, which immediately puts anyone out of the running who doesn't have hordes of TBT at their fingertips. And I can almost guarantee that at the end, someone who has funds that can't possibly be challenged is going to take all. I just really don't understand why you guys went this route. It's going to discourage almost everyone from bidding if they're not filthy rich with TBT.



Please forgive my original comment here. I was in protective mother bear mode and flew off the handle. I'm really sorry if I hurt anyone's feelings.


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 21, 2015)

dang. i wish i was rich.


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 21, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> It's your prerogative to handle it how you wish, as it's your auction. I'm just giving you an outside point of view.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's like saying it's easy to land a spot in anyone's shop. Hahaha. And the art hoarding is honestly part of what I find off-putting about the museum, personally, and why I can't bring myself to open a shop or anything like that here. But if that's what you guys want to encourage, then go for it.



I never said they were all easy to get art from, but if only wanting one or 2 artists you can go for their shop, and if not open atm stalk it til they are. This is going on for awhile so they may get a slot open in their shop before this ends.

I don't understand why ppl call it hoarding. It's collecting. Some ppl collect figurines, others stuffed animals or plushies, some Pokemon cards and so much more. So why is wanting art from all kinds of ppl a bad thing? Imo, it should be a good thing as they love art so much that they want to see it in all kinds of ways.
People that see it as a negative thing must have a negative outlook on Collectors as a whole, or else it makes no sense.
I love collecting art, one of the main reasons is because I try to get art of me and my bf. We live 12 hours from each other and have never met in person, so art is my way of feeling we're together, it makes me happy to think that one day that can be us (maybe not as adorable and chubby, but still have something like that moment pictured) I don't see in any way how that'd be discouraging to ppl. If you disagree, that's your decision, yeah, but the reasoning must be a damn good one, cuz I don't see how it'd be a bad thing in any way.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 21, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> dang. i wish i was rich.



me too lol i don't have the bells to win either.
I keep giving them away to people haha.


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 21, 2015)

Finnian said:


> me too lol i don't have the bells to win either.
> I keep giving them away to people haha.



lol i was trying to save up for a game but... regardless, not nearly enough. how do people get s many bells @___@
side note, this thread is adorbs.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 21, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> lol i was trying to save up for a game but... regardless, not nearly enough. how do people get s many bells @___@
> side note, this thread is adorbs.



Thank you! I think the artists in it are all super talented!!!
Lol do you want some bells?
I can spare some!

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I believe Pengutango did the formatting!


----------



## pengutango (Apr 21, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> lol i was trying to save up for a game but... regardless, not nearly enough. how do people get s many bells @___@
> side note, this thread is adorbs.



Basically either you offer a service of some sort (selling in-game items, villagers, art, graphics, etc), selling collectibles, or trading IGB for TBT. Probably some other ways, but those are common ways people earn a lotta bells. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Finnian said:


> And I believe Pengutango did the formatting!



I can't take all the credit since kyukon did the original concept. I just helped with the formatting adjustments.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 21, 2015)

pengutango said:


> I can't take all the credit since kyukon did the original concept. I just helped with the formatting adjustments.



True! Kyukon did a lot on the formatting and coming up with some ace ideas.
Everyone did a lot and everyone is awesome.
Everything is cool when you're part of a team!


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 21, 2015)

haha finnian, im good xD slowly making my way there~~ but thanks!
pengutango, ah yes.. i used to have a graphics shops but i became inactive so... now cycling, but tis surprisingly slow~ and the igb thing took wayyy too long for my liking XD

anywhoo goodluck! i hope we get to see some of the winners art :x


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 21, 2015)

Seems I missed a bit! So new post for fup, myself and Kain ^^. I hope poor fup isnt drowning in finals, poor thing!

Anyway, since people seemed to like the idea of joint bids, maybe we should specify on the main page that people can do that?

That way those with lower funds can still bid and it increases our chances of getting more bidders as well. What does everyone think?


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 21, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> Seems I missed a bit! So new post for fup, myself and Kain ^^. I hope poor fup isnt drowning in finals, poor thing!
> 
> Anyway, since people seemed to like the idea of joint bids, maybe we should specify on the main page that people can do that?
> 
> That way those with lower funds can still bid and it increases our chances of getting more bidders as well. What does everyone think?



Seconded!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 21, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> I never said they were all easy to get art from, but if only wanting one or 2 artists you can go for their shop, and if not open atm stalk it til they are. This is going on for awhile so they may get a slot open in their shop before this ends.
> 
> I don't understand why ppl call it hoarding. It's collecting. Some ppl collect figurines, others stuffed animals or plushies, some Pokemon cards and so much more. So why is wanting art from all kinds of ppl a bad thing? Imo, it should be a good thing as they love art so much that they want to see it in all kinds of ways.
> People that see it as a negative thing must have a negative outlook on Collectors as a whole, or else it makes no sense.
> I love collecting art, one of the main reasons is because I try to get art of me and my bf. We live 12 hours from each other and have never met in person, so art is my way of feeling we're together, it makes me happy to think that one day that can be us (maybe not as adorable and chubby, but still have something like that moment pictured) I don't see in any way how that'd be discouraging to ppl. If you disagree, that's your decision, yeah, but the reasoning must be a damn good one, cuz I don't see how it'd be a bad thing in any way.



gonna agree with this here, im actually so sick of yall complaining about """"art hoarders"""""

god forbid people do what makes them happy amirite lmao

everyone can have their own opinions but i dont know if ill ever understand the dislike of collectors round here. /slinks back into shadows


----------



## Finnian (Apr 21, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> gonna agree with this here, im actually so sick of yall complaining about """"art hoarders"""""
> 
> god forbid people do what makes them happy amirite lmao
> 
> everyone can have their own opinions but i dont know if ill ever understand the dislike of collectors round here. /slinks back into shadows



you know it's whatever. everyone can have their own opinions and that's a-okay.


----------



## toastia (Apr 21, 2015)

Once a tier has been passed, there is no going back right? there is no way to get that tiers art once it has been passed?


----------



## Finnian (Apr 21, 2015)

toastia said:


> Once a tier has been passed, there is no going back right? there is no way to get that tiers art once it has been passed?



You can always request somethign from a lower tier, if you'd like!


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 21, 2015)

toastia said:


> Once a tier has been passed, there is no going back right? there is no way to get that tiers art once it has been passed?



I think if you'd rather have a different type from the past tier than what is offered for that tier, it should be fine! :3
Example we're up to Tier 3, you bid and win at Tier 3, but you'd rather have a Tier 2 type art piece. I'm sure if you ask the artist they'd be happy to do whatever style you want equivalent or lower than the tier you won from ^^
Tiers usually mark the highest style/detail they will go ~


----------



## toastia (Apr 21, 2015)

Finnian said:


> You can always request somethign from a lower tier, if you'd like!



oh, so the tiers have their own seperate bidding grounds? or is it more like request something and there's a possibility that it'll get done



KainAronoele said:


> I think if you'd rather have a different type from the past tier than what is offered for that tier, it should be fine! :3
> Example we're up to Tier 3, you bid and win at Tier 3, but you'd rather have a Tier 2 type art piece. I'm sure if you ask the artist they'd be happy to do whatever style you want equivalent or lower than the tier you won from ^^
> Tiers usually mark the highest style/detail they will go ~



Oh, I got confused because I thought the OP says once you are in a tier you can't order something from a lower one.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 21, 2015)

toastia said:


> oh, so the tiers have their own seperate bidding grounds? or is it more like request something and there's a possibility that it'll get done



Sorry! By request I meant, you can get something from a lower tier, if you'd like it!


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't see a problem with that, the winner can request simpler stuff if they want to.

(totally easier on us XD )


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 21, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> I don't see a problem with that, the winner can request simpler stuff if they want to.
> 
> (totally easier on us XD )



What I was thinking xD


----------



## Finnian (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey guys! Just letting you know That I dropped out of the auction and Kain is taking my place!
I can be reached on my deviantart or thejistco@yahoo.com!
I'll be on occasionally to check my PM's!
I'm pretty sure I PM'd all my RLC people, so check your PM's!


Thanks! ^^;


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 21, 2015)

Finnian said:


> Hey guys! Just letting you know That I dropped out of the auction and Kain is taking my place!
> I can be reached on my deviantart or thejistco@yahoo.com!
> I'll be on occasionally to check my PM's!
> I'm pretty sure I PM'd all my RLC people, so check your PM's!
> ...



T_T nooooooo dont leave meeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Finnian (Apr 21, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> T_T nooooooo dont leave meeeeeeeeeee



Nah. I need to take a hiatus!
I'll be back soon enough! This isn't permanent!


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 21, 2015)

Can we bid real money??


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 21, 2015)

Finnian said:


> Nah. I need to take a hiatus!
> I'll be back soon enough! This isn't permanent!



I'll stalk you on DA then in the meantime... >: D


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 21, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> I'll stalk you on DA then in the meantime... >: D



I know how annoying it is when you want to say >: D and it comes out >


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 21, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> Can we bid real money??



Originally we all agreed to have a separate bid for real life money. But tier 4 bids would be well over $100 to make sure everyone gets a fair share and we kinda doubted anyone would pay that much so we sorta scrapped the idea.


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 21, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> Originally we all agreed to have a separate bid for real life money. But tier 4 bids would be well over $100 to make sure everyone gets a fair share and we kinda doubted anyone would pay that much so we sorta scrapped the idea.



ouch. This art is definately worth that much and all but I don't have that kind of money >: (


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 21, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> ouch. This art is definately worth that much and all but I don't have that kind of money >: (



Totally understandable! That's why we decided against it. :/  BUT! If there's a couple of artists you really like, I'm sure you can commission them individually with RLC.


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 21, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> Totally understandable! That's why we decided against it. :/  BUT! If there's a couple of artists you really like, I'm sure you can commission them individually with RLC.



Yeah I'll think about it if I have spare cash at the end of the month. I just commissioned a bracelet from Kain (awesome stuff) and I don't want to buy anything too soon. But if it was a chance to get so much art I wouldnt hesitate opening my wallet :3

Anyway, I'm hoping this gets to tier four


----------



## kyukon (Apr 21, 2015)

aaahHHH this ends in the midst of my finals hahaha
maaaay not be here but I'm glad it's finally set off :']


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 21, 2015)

Finnian said:


> Hey guys! Just letting you know That I dropped out of the auction and Kain is taking my place!
> I can be reached on my deviantart or thejistco@yahoo.com!
> I'll be on occasionally to check my PM's!
> I'm pretty sure I PM'd all my RLC people, so check your PM's!
> ...



WAIT WHAT?!
So much confusion ; ^;
Why you leaving me sugar ****?
And does taking your place mean I'm in charge or that I'm now the artist in your place? Cuz my art is no match for yours at all xD //shot
Such a sad day T _T


----------



## kassie (Apr 21, 2015)

How is this going to be updated then? o wo;;


----------



## ardrey (Apr 21, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> WAIT WHAT?!
> So much confusion ; ^;
> Why you leaving me sugar ****?
> And does taking your place mean I'm in charge or that I'm now the artist in your place? Cuz my art is no match for yours at all xD //shot
> Such a sad day T _T



wahh, what's happening? this is so sudden O:

totes digging your new siggie btw <3


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 21, 2015)

ardrey said:


> wahh, what's happening? this is so sudden O:
> 
> totes digging your new siggie btw <3



IDK!! I'M STILL SO LOST.

Thank you!  so many complaints compliments* (holy fail..) lol. I gots that shnazzy alternating thing, now I can show off all kinds of awesomeness!!


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 21, 2015)

finnian suddenly disappeared

what the heck is going on right now


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 21, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> finnian suddenly disappeared
> 
> what the heck is going on right now



IT'S MADNESS!!!
Someone has taken over her soul and made her leave.
//cries










Sooooo, anyone want to collab bid with me? Totally up for it, yo xD
PM me? ; ^;


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 21, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> IT'S MADNESS!!!
> Someone has taken over her soul and made her leave.
> //cries
> 
> ...



I can, but collab bidding for your art as well is a bit... weird xD
Sent a PM


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 21, 2015)

*


HB: 10k BY ME AND MONEY HUNTER (collab bid)*​




- - - Post Merge - - -



Money Hunter said:


> I can, but collab bidding for your art as well is a bit... weird xD
> Sent a PM



Nonono, you'd get my sh!tty fabulous art! Lol


----------



## pengutango (Apr 21, 2015)

Oh yeah... I was wondering if participating artists can bid in this.. XD I dunno if anyone ever brought this up. I guess so since Kain's now a part of the auction and just put in a collab bid.


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 22, 2015)

pengutango said:


> Oh yeah... I was wondering if participating artists can bid in this.. XD I dunno if anyone ever brought this up. I guess so since Kain's now a part of the auction and just put in a collab bid.



I wasn't sure if we could as a total bid cuz then you miss out on your own art/graphics (I mean, unless you wanna treat yourself! Lol) but if a collab bid, especially if with another artist, can prolly just work out that you'd get their art and not your own xD
But no rule against it ;D
Plus I think ardrey may have wanted to bid too.

I mean sure we're in it, but who would pass up a chance to win all the other artists art!?!


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 22, 2015)

pengutango said:


> Oh yeah... I was wondering if participating artists can bid in this.. XD I dunno if anyone ever brought this up. I guess so since Kain's now a part of the auction and just put in a collab bid.



We'll figure it out later


----------



## Finnian (Apr 22, 2015)

Uhh just jumping on to say that I'll be back for the day on 5/02/15 to end the auction.
And new rules, go ahead and decide among yourselves!


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 22, 2015)

Finnian said:


> Uhh just jumping on to say that I'll be back for the day on 5/02/15 to end the auction.
> And new rules, go ahead and decide among yourselves!



We'll handle things while you're gone :3  Good luck getting all your stuff done!


----------



## ardrey (Apr 22, 2015)

Bumperoo


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 22, 2015)

How's everyone today? :3


----------



## Flop (Apr 22, 2015)

12k because Wynaut


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 22, 2015)

Flop said:


> 12k because Wynaut



HOT DAMN. THOSE BELLS!!!
Ty for bidding ~

- - - Post Merge - - -

*


HB: 12k BY FLOP*​


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 22, 2015)

What's a wynaut? >.>;


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 22, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> What's a wynaut? >.>;



It's a Pokemon, lol xD
It's pronounced like "why not" so it's like a poke-pun


----------



## pengutango (Apr 22, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> What's a wynaut? >.>;



Pokemon. 







- - - Post Merge - - -

And what Kain said too.


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 22, 2015)

dang flop how is that bell count even possible.


----------



## kassie (Apr 22, 2015)

What's the minimum increase?


----------



## Zane (Apr 22, 2015)

skeletique said:


> What's the minimum increase?



i think it's 100


----------



## kyukon (Apr 22, 2015)

Flop said:


> 12k because Wynaut



82k....... hooooowwww.....
//stares wistfully


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 22, 2015)

Bleh....soooo can't compete.  I hope y'all make tons of bells though.  The art is definitely worth it.


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 22, 2015)

Yeah minimum increase is 100tbt ~


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 23, 2015)

bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 23, 2015)

Bump


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 23, 2015)

flop what have you done, you've scared everyone awayy


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 23, 2015)

I think that was the intention.


----------



## lazuli (Apr 23, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I think that was the intention.



best intention, probably


----------



## fup10k (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry for not getting back to you guys ;A; (I had an emergency that's...well, it's not exactly settled.)
I can still be around on the 2nd to make auction art, but I don't think i'll be able to be around tbt for a while.


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 23, 2015)

fup10k said:


> I'm so sorry for not getting back to you guys ;A; (I had an emergency that's...well, it's not exactly settled.)
> I can still be around on the 2nd to make auction art, but I don't think i'll be able to be around tbt for a while.



Sorry to hear that! D:
Do you have your tiers figured out, or at least a list of what you'd offer (like Tier 3 - fb, Tier 4 - couple, etc) we've already made it to Tier3, so I guess those 2 are the only important ones to know ~

Hope everything gets worked out for you.


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 23, 2015)

nvm


----------



## Kimber (Apr 23, 2015)

nevermind due to this nevermind up here ^^^^^^^


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 23, 2015)

I love MC's art, I just wished she offered more since it's really difficult to get a hold of her full anime style art.


----------



## Kimber (Apr 23, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> I love MC's art, I just wished she offered more since it's really difficult to get a hold of her full anime style art.



I know, she really is amazing!  but she didn't have enough time to offer anything more >.< I'm just glad she joined in the first place!


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 23, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Individual artists can refuse to draw you a picture, even if you win.


Doesn't that just kill the purpose of them being a part of this in the first place? Sure, if it was something obnoxious and stupid like: pls draw my Mecha-furry-saiyan warrior in Anime-chibi style with realistic metalic shading and fur, but I don't think anyone has anything complex like such in mind which is pretty much a buzzkill for said people bidding to win this.

No, I'm not saying "This auction is bad because of this rule" or "ur rules suck!" but saying that I don't personally think it's fair for people to be putting their time into bidding to only get one or a few artists to say "No, I am NOT doing any art for you" for some reason.

But who knows, I could be taking the wording wrong.


----------



## Kimber (Apr 23, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Doesn't that just kill the purpose of them being a part of this in the first place? Sure, if it was something obnoxious and stupid like: pls draw my Mecha-furry-saiyan warrior in Anime-chibi style with realistic metalic shading and fur, but I don't think anyone has anything complex like such in mind which is pretty much a buzzkill for said people bidding to win this.
> 
> No, I'm not saying "This auction is bad because of this rule" or "ur rules suck!" but saying that I don't personally think it's fair for people to be putting their time into bidding to only get one or a few artists to say "No, I am NOT doing any art for you" for some reason.
> 
> But who knows, I could be taking the wording wrong.



The wording is a little weird, but it's mostly because some of the artists have their own list of thing they won't draw and people they won't draw for (ie people who haven't paid in the past or who have bullied them on the forums). I think it's pretty unlikely that any artist will refuse to draw the winner's thing though  
^^; It's just extra precaution!


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 23, 2015)

I did take it wrong then, apologies if it came off as a sort of rant.
Yeah I understand, there's people I won't do pixels for because they've been an arse to me at somepoint lmao.


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 23, 2015)

If an auction like this ever happens again, I think people should be able to bid on individual artists. I know someone who's willing to pay 6k for just one of these artist's art. The collab bidding thing is really difficult and frustrating too.


----------



## Kimber (Apr 23, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I did take it wrong then, apologies if it came off as a sort of rant.
> Yeah I understand, there's people I won't do pixels for because they've been an arse to me at somepoint lmao.



No problem! When Finnian wrote this, she hadn't slept all night and was pretty tired. If you did't notice, she even put the start date as "4/20 blaze it" XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Money Hunter said:


> If an auction like this ever happens again, I think people should be able to bid on individual artists. I know someone who's willing to pay 6k for just one of these artist's art. The collab bidding thing is really difficult and frustrating too.



We've gotten a lot of feedback like that, but we didn't want any artists to be offended by individual bids! ^^;
Finnian was talking to me earlier today and said that she will probably never host anything like this again though.
The entire thing has gotten her pretty down.

I may end up holding a raffle type auction later though! That way everyone will have a chance to win!


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 23, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> If an auction like this ever happens again, I think people should be able to bid on individual artists. I know someone who's willing to pay 6k for just one of these artist's art. The collab bidding thing is really difficult and frustrating too.



Maybe have 2 options. Individual winners, but also one for all the artists. Gives an opportunity for the big collectors that have all their tbt saved up for something like this but also for the small tbt owners that would just like art from a certain artist.
Both benefits, I guess xD


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 23, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Maybe have 2 options. Individual winners, but also one for all the artists. Gives an opportunity for the big collectors that have all their tbt saved up for something like this but also for the small tbt owners that would just like art from a certain artist.
> Both benefits, I guess xD



That's an awesome idea, they should do this if they're ever going to make an auction like this again.


----------



## gnoixaim (Apr 23, 2015)

no offense I don't get why everyone's starting to state their opinions now when Finnian (and all the other artists) have been planning this for over a month and had an active thread about the concept. If you had any concerns/thoughts - that should have been the time to state them vs. now when it's up and running. 

_/runs away/_


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 23, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> no offense I don't get why everyone's starting to state their opinions now when Finnian (and all the other artists) have been planning this for over a month and had an active thread about the concept. If you had any concerns/thoughts - that should have been the time to state them vs. now when it's up and running.
> 
> _/runs away/_



I, personally, just am stating for the future. I was a part of the planning as well, and now that ppl are bringing things up and seeing how this is playing out, I can see the problems ppl see. During the planning it wasn't something we really thought about (individual vs one big winner) and saw there would be problems with.

Of course, no matter what auction is put up, there will always be ppl that disagree with something. That's how everything seems to work in life.
You can't make everyone happy, sadly.


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 23, 2015)

this is just a thought...maybe next time you can split the artists into groups (like three or four per group)? Honestly not everybody draws on the same level and some are just more desirable than the other; by mixing the artists up and splitting them into smaller groups minimize any feeling left out. Also, it seems like one of the problems is that very few people have the thousands of bells to spend and unless you're an art collector, you probably are going to be interested in few of the artists listed (for reasons such as you've commissioned other artists before). I would also suggest that you lower the tier criteria; at tier four, you're looking at spending 2k average per piece. I feel that the bidders should also be respected for the bells they spend. Unless the artists across the board can offer something that is of that "worth", the cap should not be set that high. This is just me but I always give more, never less.


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 23, 2015)

nvm


----------



## Finnian (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey guys! Is anyone opposed to me shutting the auction down? ;v;
Emily just told me a lot of people are not having too much fun with this, and it was supposed to be fun for everyone.
Me personally, I'd rather just stop it all together and save some hurt feelings!

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I'll go ahead and draw a conciliation picture for the highest bidder!


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 23, 2015)

Finnian said:


> Hey guys! Is anyone opposed to me shutting the auction down? ;v;
> Emily just told me a lot of people are not having too much fun with this, and it was supposed to be fun for everyone.
> Me personally, I'd rather just stop it all together and save some hurt feelings!
> 
> ...



honestly I don't know how I feel about this
maybe someone will do a similar auction later w/ all the new ideas here


----------



## Kimber (Apr 23, 2015)

@ssvv227 and Money Hunter 

I'm not trying to be a hardass here but again, here are the rules for this auction:

1. Be nice and be respectful to everyone.
2. Individual artists can refuse to draw you a picture, even if you win.
3. Don't bid more than you have
4. For the sake of time, all bids must be in TBT.
5. If you don't like one of the artists, keep it to yourself.

We have been made aware that the system of this auction isn't working as expected, but to avoid hurting people's feelings please keep these opinions to yourself. No artist likes being told that their contribution is worth less than an arbitrary amount of fake forum money, and the people who are bidding know what they're bidding for. I understand your opinions, and we will try to incorporate everyone's wants in future endeavors, but it's impossible to make everyone happy.

I realize I'm being a bit overprotective here but the amount of **** we're getting for trying to host an event here is a bit ridiculous >.<


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 23, 2015)

Kimber said:


> @ssvv227 and Money Hunter
> 
> I'm not trying to be a hardass here but again, here are the rules for this auction:
> 
> ...



I thought it was fine as long as I don't mention names but ok ill edit my post


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 23, 2015)

Kimber said:


> @ssvv227 and Money Hunter
> 
> I'm not trying to be a hardass here but again, here are the rules for this auction:
> 
> ...



I would appreciate if I am also being respected as someone who is excited to this unfold and who is keen to offer suggestions. I apologize for the vague qualifier of "worth" but I meant that in terms of time and effort. I find it unfair that some artists are able to offer works on which they have obviously spent hours of time while others are unable to offer more because they do not have the time.


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 23, 2015)

Finnian said:


> Hey guys! Is anyone opposed to me shutting the auction down? ;v;
> Emily just told me a lot of people are not having too much fun with this, and it was supposed to be fun for everyone.
> Me personally, I'd rather just stop it all together and save some hurt feelings!
> 
> ...



It doesn't seem that way to me? Maybe I missed some stuff. Remember that we can't please everyone and there will always be a detail about an event or thread that somebody doesn't like. We spent a long time planning/preparing and I think its ok if this doesn't work for some people. The people who it DOES work for will be the ones to bid. So let's not over think things, ok?

But I do think the time for suggestions has passed. We had a planning thread going on for over a month. The event is up. That's it. We have bidders and time left for more bids, so I don't see the problem? That's just me. I will support whatever decision everyone else wants to make in the end. Whether its to close up or continue.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ssvv227 said:


> I would appreciate if I am also being respected as someone who is excited to this unfold and who is keen to offer suggestions. I apologize for the vague qualifier of "worth" but I meant that in terms of time and effort. I find it unfair that some artists are able to offer works on which they have obviously spent hours of time while others are unable to offer more because they do not have the time.



I totally understand your position. You also do bring up some good points. But as I've said and has been said before me. The event is up and we did have a planning thread open to everyone to comment on going on for over a month. 

Any suggestions can be considered for future auctions. I think that's fine, and I know you only wanted to be helpful. But I personally think we should carry on with this auction the way it is for now and see how it goes. If it works, great. If not, then we can know better for next time. (If anyone is interested in doing something like this again of course)


----------



## Kimber (Apr 23, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> I would appreciate if I am also being respected as someone who is excited to this unfold and who is keen to offer suggestions. I apologize for the vague qualifier of "worth" but I meant that in terms of time and effort. I find it unfair that some artists are able to offer works on which they have obviously spent hours of time while others are unable to offer more because they do not have the time.



Thank you for your concern! ^^ But we've discussed this among the artist and no one is feeling like they are being paid an unfair amount.  Thank you for your opinion though! I'll probably try an event sometime after this one that's more along the lines of a raffle so less people feel left out and I'll definitely try to incorporate some of your ideas in the next one!
I'm also sorry if my last message seemed rude. Finnian informed me that it did. That wasn't my intention, I'm just bad with getting my point across without sounding mean!

- - - Post Merge - - -



UtopiaJ said:


> It doesn't seem that way to me? Maybe I missed some stuff. Remember that we can't please everyone and there will always be a detail about an event or thread that somebody doesn't like. We spent a long time planning/preparing and I think its ok if this doesn't work for some people. The people who it DOES work for will be the ones to bid. So let's not over think things, ok?
> 
> But I do think the time for suggestions has passed. We had a planning thread going on for over a month. The event is up. That's it. We have bidders and time left for more bids, so I don't see the problem? That's just me. I will support whatever decision everyone else wants to make in the end. Whether its to close up or continue.


I read this to Finnian and she said thank you. ^^ She's doing a bad job at hiatusing.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 23, 2015)

Kimber said:


> I'll probably try an event sometime after this one that's more along the lines of a raffle


Following with this, if it leads to a raffle.

I'd suggest that nobody can win more than once, to give everyone an equal chance at being a winner, the last art raffle that happened was a joke with people winning twice and even three times, it was only fixed until a few people suggested that they should limit people to only win once.


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 23, 2015)

Send Finnian a hug and tell her not to worry so much! ^_^


----------



## Kimber (Apr 23, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Following with this, if it leads to a raffle.
> 
> I'd suggest that nobody can win more than once, to give everyone an equal chance at being a winner, the last art raffle that happened was a joke with people winning twice and even three times, it was only fixed until a few people suggested that they should limit people to only win once.



I'm definitely going to limit the wins! I'm also thinking of raising the price of multiple bids exponentially to make the money aspect a bit less of an issue 

- - - Post Merge - - -

BTW, I'm really sorry if I offend anyone with anything I say on here. I have a really hard time with typing because I have aspergers and I over-analyze every word to make it as clear as possible what I'm trying to say, because I hate it when people take things the wrong way. But I realize that that sometimes makes it seem like I'm angry or *****y when I'm really not trying to be. I usually have Finnian proofread anything I post but I can't do that while I'm at work so please just PM me if I came across as rude to you ever, I'm really sorry and I really am not trying to be mean to anyone.

Just as an example: here's Finnian editing what I wrote up there to make it sound like a real person:   ^^^^^^

BTW, I'm really sorry if I offend anyone with anything I say on here! >.< I have a really hard time with typing because I have aspergers and I over-analyze every word to make it as clear as possible what I'm trying to say, since I hate being unclear about what I actually mean. But I realize that that sometimes makes it seem like I'm angry or *****y when I'm really not trying to be! ^^; I usually have Finnian proofread anything I post while I'm at home, but while I'm at work, she can't edit my posts for me. ;; So please just PM me if I came across as rude to you ever, I'm really sorry and I really am not trying to be mean to anyone!


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 23, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Following with this, if it leads to a raffle.
> 
> I'd suggest that nobody can win more than once, to give everyone an equal chance at being a winner, the last art raffle that happened was a joke with people winning twice and even three times, it was only fixed until a few people suggested that they should limit people to only win once.


I remember that raffle, and it was kinda depressing that that happened ; ^;



Kimber said:


> I have a really hard time with typing because I have aspergers


I would have never guessed you had aspergers tbh :0
My brother has it as well. I guess since I've never talked to him over typing and such it makes it harder to recognize.
I think you're very nice though and you know how to get to the point with things. I haven't seen anything you have written come across as rude or mean. You're defending our auction, which is what should happen ^^


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm SO excited for this, and I've always thought it was a great idea.  (I have so much more to say, but I'll just let sleeping dogs lie).

Bump for you lovelies!


----------



## Allycat (Apr 23, 2015)

lol i feel like i left this site for a week and now everything is happening

tbh no idea what is happening but I will be lurking


----------



## MTurtle (Apr 24, 2015)

12.5k

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait what is going on? Is there no more auction?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 24, 2015)

what in the hay happened here? i always thought it was a rad idea because u won all the artists art like thats hella bruh. i think the price is fair, makes sense to be high since youre getting like 500000 artists' time n BLOOD SWEAT N TEARS

but what do i know im just a dumb ol dog. so idk whats going on but i still appreciate everyones time and effort into this raffle. <3 and gl to the bidders if its still open <:


----------



## MTurtle (Apr 24, 2015)

I don't know why people complain about the price. I think it is perfectly fine.


----------



## doveling (Apr 24, 2015)

ep just arrived in here ah!~

meh if you don't like how its set up or the artists available just don't post or bid :>, this thread took ages to plan and we don't need little things like this to rain on our parade~~
but yeah don't cancel the auction ah, then i just wasted a few hours drawing that gym leader ahha


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 24, 2015)

I say we just carry on as planned! Still got interested bidders after all!


----------



## MTurtle (Apr 24, 2015)

Man, I wish I could get the TBT soon enough to just bid to 24k hahahaha


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 24, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> Man, I wish I could get the TBT soon enough to just bid to 24k hahahaha



Sell an organ XD jk jk.... please don't


----------



## MTurtle (Apr 24, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> Sell an organ XD jk jk.... please don't



WHO WANTS ME SOUL?! Hahaha


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 24, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> 12.5k
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wait what is going on? Is there no more auction?


It's still going on!!
So do you still bid 12.5k? :3
I guess I'm kinda the one to update the bids xD



Shirohibiki said:


> what in the hay happened here? i always thought it was a rad idea because u won all the artists art like thats hella bruh. i think the price is fair, makes sense to be high since youre getting like 500000 artists' time n BLOOD SWEAT N TEARS
> 
> but what do i know im just a dumb ol dog. so idk whats going on but i still appreciate everyones time and effort into this raffle. <3 and gl to the bidders if its still open <:


It's still open, Finn just decided to shorten it, I guess to decrease the possibility of more whining? Lol.



UtopiaJ said:


> I say we just carry on as planned! Still got interested bidders after all!


True! ^^
I kinda told Finn to not end it when she said she was thinking about it. Hopefully everything will be ok now, and ppl will stop complaining about this very important and drawn out auction, that we spent a lot of time planning, in VMs and other threads.
It really saddens me when ppl look at things so negatively :/ but we'll make it through this auction! And whoever wins will get some amazing art from some awesome artists! ^^

I'm done rambling now xD


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Apr 24, 2015)

The suspense is killing me..if I didn't have a permanent tbt hole in my pocket I would have already bid. Good Luck!


----------



## fup10k (Apr 24, 2015)

I actually haven't figured for tier 3-4 @A@ I was assuming just a full-body piece (Maybe tier 3 is like.... simple shaded, tier 4 is complex shaded with bg?)

I don't have many full body examples that aren't.... animals though lol. 


(also WOW i missed a lot of negativity on here??? why is everyone so critical on the art board lol. just don't bid)


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 24, 2015)

fup10k said:


> (also WOW i missed a lot of negativity on here??? why is everyone so critical on the art board lol. just don't bid)


Welcome to the Museum, I'll be your guide.


----------



## gnoixaim (Apr 24, 2015)

fup10k said:


> (also WOW i missed a lot of negativity on here??? why is everyone so critical on the art board lol. just don't bid)



Because people like to complain if they don't get anything 8)


----------



## MTurtle (Apr 24, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> It's still going on!!
> So do you still bid 12.5k? :3
> I guess I'm kinda the one to update the bids xD


Yup


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 24, 2015)

*HB: 12.5k by MTurtle*​


----------



## doveling (Apr 24, 2015)

er are participants allowed to bid or no?
i might of skipped pass it somewhere but im wanting to bid ah!


----------



## pengutango (Apr 24, 2015)

poppet said:


> er are participants allowed to bid or no?
> i might of skipped pass it somewhere but im wanting to bid ah!



From what I've noticed, there hasn't been anything said about not being able to do it, so if you want to, go for it.


----------



## doveling (Apr 24, 2015)

pengutango said:


> From what I've noticed, there hasn't been anything said about not being able to do it, so if you want to, go for it.



ok great thankyou!~
//huffs i couldn't be bothered to sell collectibles so anyone want to joint bid with me? : >!


----------



## Kimber (Apr 24, 2015)

Finnian laughed at Hyogo's joke and says:
"It's fine if participates want to bid, but also give a chance to the people who aren't in the auction since the auction is mostly for them. Also my beard is growing so fast." She looked out the window wistfully as she said that last part...

Just in case anyone doesn't know, Finnian and I are selling at Sabaku Con this weekend in Albuquerque, NM, so I'll be scarce.


----------



## Naiad (Apr 24, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Finnian laughed at Hyogo's joke and says:
> "It's fine if participates want to bid, but also give a chance to the people who aren't in the auction since the auction is mostly for them. Also my beard is growing so fast." She looked out the window wistfully as she said that last part...
> 
> Just in case anyone doesn't know, Finnian and I are selling at Sabaku Con this weekend in Albuquerque, NM, so I'll be scarce.



mfw I'm in California
I'll be there in soul form :')


----------



## Kimber (Apr 24, 2015)

N i c o said:


> mfw I'm in California
> I'll be there in soul form :')



We'll be going to a few in California soon since we're moving to Las Vegas and that's really close to Cali!


----------



## MTurtle (Apr 24, 2015)

Kimber said:


> We'll be going to a few in California soon since we're moving to Las Vegas and that's really close to Cali!



Cool! My brother is going to Las Vegas right now haha (I'm from Cali too and I hope I"m not being creepy o-o)


----------



## fup10k (Apr 24, 2015)

Oooo i lived in vegas for a while in high school <3

it's prettier than youd think o: (but DIRT EVERYWHERE ON EVERYTHING)


----------



## MTurtle (Apr 24, 2015)

fup10k said:


> Oooo i lived in vegas for a while in high school <3
> 
> it's prettier than youd think o: (but DIRT EVERYWHERE ON EVERYTHING)



The main strip is pretty at night  Except for all the pictures of nude girls on the floor o-o... I know that feeling! DESERT SAND IS EVERYWHERE!!! LA smog.... Not very pretty when you're landing and you go through this brown lay of smog on top of the city...


----------



## Naiad (Apr 24, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> The main strip is pretty at night  Except for all the pictures of nude girls on the floor o-o... I know that feeling! DESERT SAND IS EVERYWHERE!!! LA smog.... Not very pretty when you're landing and you go through this brown lay of smog on top of the city...



SAME WITH SF IM CRYING
YOU LITERALLY CANT TELL IF ITS SMOG OR FOG

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kimber said:


> We'll be going to a few in California soon since we're moving to Las Vegas and that's really close to Cali!



ahh, I'm looking forward to seeing you two! ^^


----------



## MTurtle (Apr 24, 2015)

N i c o said:


> SAME WITH SF IM CRYING
> YOU LITERALLY CANT TELL IF ITS SMOG OR FOG



OMG REALLY?! Hahahahaha At least you have seasons up in SF!! Hahaha LA here is either hot or eh a little cold/nice weather.... And rain? What is this rain you speak of? Hahahha


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm so jealous @.@ I want to go to States too *stuck in Canada* and we rained today


----------



## fup10k (Apr 24, 2015)

yES ALL THE CALLGIRL CARDS EVERYWHERE i don't understand
and they sell pronmags on the side of the street too lol
IT'S A VERY BIZARRE PLACE IF YOU THINK ABOUT IT TOO LONG; but i lived near the stratosphere tower so it was mostly pretty all of the time lol. 
We used to walk to freemont street a lot <3<3 pretty light shows. 


i'm so nostalgic, i miss it now omg. 

i live in new orleans o; just as hot, infinitely more humid lol


----------



## Kimber (Apr 24, 2015)

To: Friends







From: Finnian

- - - Post Merge - - -



fup10k said:


> yES ALL THE CALLGIRL CARDS EVERYWHERE i don't understand
> and they sell pronmags on the side of the street too lol
> IT'S A VERY BIZARRE PLACE IF YOU THINK ABOUT IT TOO LONG; but i lived near the stratosphere tower so it was mostly pretty all of the time lol.
> We used to walk to freemont street a lot <3<3 pretty light shows.
> ...



We travel to Vegas quite a bit, and this is totally true.


----------



## MTurtle (Apr 24, 2015)

Kimber said:


> To: Friends
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg that image hahahaha I'M SORRY IT IS JUST TOO GOOD TO NOT COMMENT ON


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 25, 2015)

My life


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 25, 2015)

lol I have no idea what just happened XD I gotta catch up again!


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 25, 2015)

Bump


----------



## piichinu (Apr 25, 2015)

i-i had no idea this was running. gl everyone (?｡• ᵕ •｡`) ♡
oh ye, ik kain already said it but the current bid is 12.5k i believe?

jic ppl dont wanna go back and search through pages


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 25, 2015)

piimisu said:


> i-i had no idea this was running. gl everyone (?｡• ᵕ •｡`) ♡
> oh ye, ik kain already said it but the current bid is 12.5k i believe?
> 
> jic ppl dont wanna go back and search through pages


Oh, yes xD been running since the 20th, I think? o .o
And thanks! Do you think I should post it on each page for convenience?


----------



## gnoixaim (Apr 25, 2015)

What time is it ending on the 27th?


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 25, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> What time is it ending on the 27th?



I was about to ask Finn that xD

I'll let everyone know soon ~

- - - Post Merge - - -

*UPDATES!!:

HB: 12.5k by MTurtle

END TIME: THE 27th @ 6PM, MDT (8pm EDT, 7pm CDT, 5pm PDT, etc [for more times look it up, lol])

ADDED INFO: There is no snipe guard. Winner will be the last bid posted before 6:01pm approaches.

* WINNER ALSO RECEIVES A PORTRAIT FROM FINN **


Any other questions, ask me and I'll get an answer asap. Thanks! ^^​


----------



## piichinu (Apr 25, 2015)

hmm yes each page would be nice O:


----------



## piichinu (Apr 25, 2015)

Bumping this!


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 25, 2015)

Been super out of it in the museum as of late. Just wanted to say, the thread is very nicely put together, well-done and great job! I don't think I will participate in the auction, but it's nice to see all the different art that's up for grabs.

ヾ(@?▽?@)ノ /_swoonsinthebackground_/


----------



## Kimber (Apr 25, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> I was about to ask Finn that xD
> 
> I'll let everyone know soon ~
> 
> ...



Thank you, Kain! Yes, Kain has our phone number, so she can get answers ASAP from us!


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 25, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Thank you, Kain! Yes, Kain has our phone number, so she can get answers ASAP from us!



No problem! 
Glad I can help ^^ hope you guys did well today at the convention! :3


----------



## Finnian (Apr 25, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> No problem!
> Glad I can help ^^ hope you guys did well today at the convention! :3



heyo guys kimber told me i had to update the front page so i did.

SORRY I WAS SO SLOW WITH TEXTING LADY.
I WILL TEXT YOU BAXCK ASAP

it was literally nonstop all day, with lines of peoiple waiting and it was really weird.



okay! bye again for now.
I''ll keep the front page updated for ya'll though

- - - Post Merge - - -

and i meant up, not 87% kain sorry


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 26, 2015)

Finnian said:


> heyo guys kimber told me i had to update the front page so i did.
> 
> SORRY I WAS SO SLOW WITH TEXTING LADY.
> I WILL TEXT YOU BAXCK ASAP
> ...



Sounds like things are going well with the cons! Awesome! ^^ Come to England next pleaseeeeee


----------



## Flop (Apr 26, 2015)

So tempted to bid 80k just to make people go wat


----------



## piichinu (Apr 26, 2015)

you should totally do it

i know *i'd* be like wat


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 26, 2015)

heck, even 40k would make people go wat


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 26, 2015)

Flop said:


> So tempted to bid 80k just to make people go wat



So everyone gets 6.666k and feel like the Devil's work?? ; ^;
Jk, but that's a crazy number, lol


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 26, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> So everyone gets 6.666k and feel like the Devil's work?? ; ^;
> Jk, but that's a crazy number, lol



our souls would be owned like whoa


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 26, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> our souls would be owned like whoa



I would ask for 4 more tbt xD 6.670 is a lil better, lol
But yes, omg. Please don't take my soul you evil monster!!


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 26, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> I would ask for 4 more tbt xD 6.670 is a lil better, lol
> But yes, omg. Please don't take my soul you evil monster!!



Omg that cracked me up so hard XD


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 26, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> Omg that cracked me up so hard XD



A soulless, burning life is no laughing matter!!

But ty, lol. I try xD 
It's early in the morning, so I'm a bit crazy atm @ .@


----------



## piichinu (Apr 26, 2015)

bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 26, 2015)

*UPDATES:

HB: 12.5k by MTurtle

END TIME: IN 25 HOURS!!

There is no snipe guard. Winner will be the last bid posted before 6:01pm approaches.

* WINNER ALSO RECEIVES A BONUS PORTRAIT, FROM FINN **


Any other questions, ask me and I'll get an answer asap. Thanks! ^^​


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 26, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 27, 2015)

Bump!

*Last day guys!!
You ready for the craziness?!!??!*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 27, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Bump!
> 
> *Last day guys!!
> You ready for the craziness?!!??!*



Hahaha the calm before a possible storm : O


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 27, 2015)

Its a shame tier 4 might not be reached though.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 27, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> Its a shame tier 4 might not be reached though.



This I can agree >_< Was actually hoping to do a tier 4 thing for people. But it is what it is I guess.


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 27, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Hahaha the calm before a possible storm : O


Yup xD



UtopiaJ said:


> Its a shame tier 4 might not be reached though.



Oh, it will be!! Heard the behind the scenes is going CRAZY


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 27, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> This I can agree >_< Was actually hoping to do a tier 4 thing for people. But it is what it is I guess.



Sadly :/


----------



## piichinu (Apr 27, 2015)

Uh I just realized my tiers weren't right, i thought the description would be added but no. 
misu - 04-09-2015 09:05 PM Edit Report
tier 1: 1200tbt - 2400tbt https://fc01.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2...le-d8geema.png
tier 2: 2401tbt - 8400tbt https://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2...le-d8gewmn.png
tier 3: 8401tbt - tbt this exactly: http://bunstelle.deviantart.com/art/Bubbles-515820329 / 24000 = 2 chibis 12,001 = 1 chibi, 15000-23999 = one Chibi plus one chibi lineart
tier 4: 24,001tbt - http://bunstelle.deviantart.com/art/Bubbles-515820329 couple + https://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2...le-d8gf254.png

Tier four isn't just a sketch ,,...


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 27, 2015)

piimisu said:


> Uh I just realized my tiers weren't right, i thought the description would be added but no.
> misu - 04-09-2015 09:05 PM Edit Report
> tier 1: 1200tbt - 2400tbt https://fc01.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2...le-d8geema.png
> tier 2: 2401tbt - 8400tbt https://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2...le-d8gewmn.png
> ...



Your last link doesn't work (at least not for me) is it the original one for Tier 4, the sketch one?
But thanks for letting us know!
Should PM MC to let her know, if she can fix it or at least put a note at the bottom of yours says Tier 4 receives Tier 3 and 4's examples.
I'll also include that in my next update in 10 mins!


----------



## piichinu (Apr 27, 2015)

Yep it's the sketch one that's already there ;v;


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 27, 2015)

*UPDATES:

HB: 12.5k by MTurtle

END TIME: IN 8 HOURS!!

There is no snipe guard. Winner will be the last bid posted before 6:01pm approaches.

* WINNER ALSO RECEIVES A BONUS PORTRAIT, FROM FINN **

*PIIMISU HAS UPDATED HER TIER SYSTEM:
tier 1: 1200tbt - 2400tbt = https://fc01.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2...le-d8geema.png
tier 2: 2401tbt - 8400tbt = https://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2...le-d8gewmn.png
tier 3: 8401tbt - tbt this exactly = http://bunstelle.deviantart.com/art/Bubbles-515820329 / 24000 = 2 chibis 12,001 = 1 chibi, 15000-23999 = one Chibi plus one chibi lineart
tier 4: 24,001tbt & up = http://bunstelle.deviantart.com/art/Bubbles-515820329 couple + https://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2015/033/f/d/kitty_by_bunstelle-d8gf254.png*


Any other questions, ask me and I'll get an answer asap. Thanks! ^^​


----------



## piichinu (Apr 27, 2015)

thank you O:


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 27, 2015)

I'll update the tier info ASAP!


----------



## Finnian (Apr 27, 2015)

oh good this ends at 6, not 4. i forgot.
okay okay i'll hop on at about 5:50pm MDT again to do stuff.

no snipe gaurd. last person to post with the highest bid wins.
annd uhh a full portrait for me, but it'll be a wait because dear god did that rose quartz print make people from the convention want to commission me. i have refs though, so maybe it'll be quicker.



Spoiler:  current commission list for me:



shiro (two full body (do bridg again that pic sux) (lady already half way done) and one fb couple - paid)
allycat ( for winning that raffle 1000 years ago - paid)
snapdragon (couple chibi - paid)
izzi (chibi - paid (double check b/c snap and izzi mgiht be flipped))
atotsspot (send out villager chibi with nice eyes - paid)
5 commissions from fannatiku fest (been three weeks must do - all paid also send out that 13 year old girls commission BECAUSE SHE DIDN'T PICK IT UP OKAY)
5 commissions from sabaku con (lol i gace myself two months to do tese so i'm aight - paid)
5 pony plush commissions (DO IT NOW LIKE DEAR LORD - paid)
also send out those stickers like dear god why can't do you the simplest of tasks brittney

uhh
chibi.hoshi freebie after all of this. (no id didn't forget i'm just a wiener babe)


also i pritned freaking 10 of those rose quartz prints all i sold them all??????
like?? i mean my prints are only $5, but wtf i've never sold out.
sold out of ghibli, steven universe, and FNAF badges like 3 times too.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 27, 2015)

Finnian said:


> oh good this ends at 6, not 4. i forgot.
> okay okay i'll hope on at about 5:50pm MDT again to do stuff.
> 
> no snipe gaurd. last person to post with the highest bid wins.
> ...



Oooooo so much work, don't overwork yourself, Fin</3


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 27, 2015)

Finnian said:


> oh good this ends at 6, not 4. i forgot.
> okay okay i'll hope on at about 5:50pm MDT again to do stuff.
> 
> no snipe gaurd. last person to post with the highest bid wins.
> ...



Nice job xD
Was about to post an update lol.

Btw, to be sure cuz some ppl have been questioning it (may have been my fault cuz I'm a derp)
Does it end at 6pm or 6:01pm. Like last bid posted before 6pm or last bid before 6:01?
I asked you and put down 6:01 but some ppl were like "wouldn't it technically be last bid at 5:59, then final at 6?"
Feel dumb if I messed that up @ .@
May be best to keep it at 6:01 since that's what I had posted in the updates? But wanted to run it by you...
(if still on xD)


----------



## Finnian (Apr 27, 2015)

yeah im fine with 6:01PM!
it'll go until 6:01 b/c im gay.
sorry, i know it's already 6pm most places but im in utah and it is not 6 here yet
;v;
also. here's a lsit of stupid cons for this year so far, if ya'll are interested???


Spoiler



grand junction comic con - grand junction, CO (this weekend)
crystal mountain pony con - SLC, UT (july)
saboten con, phoenix, AZ (September)
sabakon, las vegas, NV (September)
salt lake city comic con, SLC, UT (september)
anime banzai, layton, UT (october)
kikori con, flagstaff, AZ (november - need to sign up)
running of the leaves, Denver, CO (november - need to sign up)
con-nichiwa, tucson, AZ (march 2016 - need to sign up)
Sabaku con, Albuquerque, NM (april 2016 - paid for!!)



more but i'd need to look them up lol

can i jsut say
i can't keep saboten, sabaku con, and sabakon straight in my head.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 27, 2015)

Finnian said:


> oh good this ends at 6, not 4. i forgot.
> okay okay i'll hop on at about 5:50pm MDT again to do stuff.
> 
> no snipe gaurd. last person to post with the highest bid wins.
> ...



They bought all of your print because you are AWESOME....duh!  

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and to be clear....we have 1 hour left?


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 27, 2015)

Finnian said:


> yeah im fine with 6:01PM!
> it'll go until 6:01 b/c im gay.
> sorry, i know it's already 6pm most places but im in utah and it is not 6 here yet
> ;v;
> ...



Ok, cool!

None close to me ; ^; //cries

Dude, their names are so close, I'd get so confused @ _@


----------



## Finnian (Apr 27, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> Oh, and to be clear....we have 1 hour left?


si!!
;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



KainAronoele said:


> Ok, cool!
> 
> None close to me ; ^; //cries
> 
> Dude, their names are so close, I'd get so confused @ _@



oh yeah we're gonna apply for like animeNEXT and cons on that side of the country for 2016 but we're taking it slow this year


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 27, 2015)

Fin, you're so busy! QAQ So many commissions to complete and cons to attend! Don't stress yourself out, Finn bb!


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 27, 2015)

Finnian said:


> si!!
> ;v;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Anime NEXT? o .o
I'll hopefully be up in Canada, should try for Anime North xD definitely my goal to be in that next year, lol. (my bf says they'll eat me alive though, and not in a good way ; ^; )
I'm not good enough for them I guess T _T


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 27, 2015)

You definitely need to come over here to the east for Kain and I.  That would be a blast.


----------



## pengutango (Apr 27, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Anime NEXT? o .o
> I'll hopefully be up in Canada, should try for Anime North xD definitely my goal to be in that next year, lol. (my bf says they'll eat me alive though, and not in a good way ; ^; )
> I'm not good enough for them I guess T _T



AnimeNext is in NJ. Last I recall, it's been in Somerset, NJ. Not sure if it's been moved since I haven't been there in several years.

/slinks away~


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 27, 2015)

pengutango said:


> AnimeNext is in NJ. Last I recall, it's been in Somerset, NJ. Not sure if it's been moved since I haven't been there in several years.
> 
> /slinks away~



9 hours from me now, and 7 from where I'd be in Canada xD
If I plan and save in advance I may be able to go there, lol.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 27, 2015)

You guys make me jealous haha, only ever went to one Con in SanFran and since then I was supposed to go to Yaoi Con and of course never made it lol, hmmmmm will definitely make it a goal in life to attend some more cons at some point can't miss out anymore : P


----------



## piichinu (Apr 27, 2015)

I really wanna go to a convention, I just don't have any irl friends that like that stuff :/


----------



## MTurtle (Apr 27, 2015)

Anime expo is crazy.... If you wanna feel like a sardine, anime expo is the place to go.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 27, 2015)

> I really wanna go to a convention, I just don't have any irl friends that like that stuff :/



Ugh my life problem right there, really need friends like that too >:



MTurtle said:


> Anime expo is crazy.... If you wanna feel like a sardine, anime expo is the place to go.



Hahaha, well I would still probably give it a go though I only went to a single low-key con it was still fairly stuffed, so I can imagine xD


----------



## ardrey (Apr 27, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Anime NEXT? o .o
> I'll hopefully be up in Canada, should try for Anime North xD definitely my goal to be in that next year, lol. (my bf says they'll eat me alive though, and not in a good way ; ^; )
> I'm not good enough for them I guess T _T



Well I'm late to the party, but if you're in Canada, let's go together lol xD I was supposed to go last year since my school's anime club has a field trip there every year but I forgot to buy tickets lol


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 27, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Well I'm late to the party, but if you're in Canada, let's go together lol xD I was supposed to go last year since my school's anime club has a field trip there every year but I forgot to buy tickets lol



Yes! That'd be really awesome actually xD
Maybe we could even get a table together! OR next to each other lol
I'm a very shy person, so to have someone I know there, plus my bf it'd make it easier for me ^^


----------



## kyukon (Apr 27, 2015)

WOAH who said AnimeNEXT, I usually go!
I wanted to get a booth, but couldn't this year ;-;

edit;;
Fin and Kim -- what is your secret to getting spots?
I'm usually waitlisted when I apply :/
Even if I apply the moment the applications open up hhh


----------



## Finnian (Apr 27, 2015)

kyukon said:


> WOAH who said AnimeNEXT, I usually go!
> I wanted to get a booth, but couldn't this year ;-;
> 
> edit;;
> ...



oh cra so many people replied sorry i disappered!

ugh im usually waitlisted too.
not good enough yet lol. 
BUUTTT i attend a lot fo smaller cons and stuff. ;v;

and some suck. like, my local con, anime banzai, filled up in 2 minutes.
and yesss i'm gonna try for AnimeNEXT b/c i need to get out of the west at some point. >.>


and about anime north. idk hwo to sell in canada and it'd be too expensive to get there. ;A;


**** i was looking at art school and now im sad.
like 20,000 bucks a year.
i make maybe liek $500 on ym own every year

- - - Post Merge - - -

i might be doing some in florida since my soon to be mom-in-law lives in orlando


----------



## MTurtle (Apr 27, 2015)

Finnian said:


> oh cra so many people replied sorry i disappered!
> 
> ugh im usually waitlisted too.
> not good enough yet lol.
> ...



Art school is super expensive


----------



## Finnian (Apr 27, 2015)

and rly kain you live in NC and it only takes 7 hours to get to NJ???
i live in utah and it took 7 hours to get one state over. XD


----------



## MTurtle (Apr 27, 2015)

35k


----------



## Finnian (Apr 27, 2015)

i wanna go to either RISD, MICA, ringling, or CalArts. >.>

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH YEAH YOU HAVE UNTIL 6:01 PPL


----------



## tomothy (Apr 27, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> 35k



are you like srs rn that is insane xD


----------



## gnoixaim (Apr 27, 2015)

I bid 35.8kBTB. : )
/crosses fingers/


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 27, 2015)

I bid 37k!! ^^

Omg, please let's make it ; 3;


----------



## MTurtle (Apr 27, 2015)

Do I win?

- - - Post Merge - - -

38


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 27, 2015)

39


----------



## gnoixaim (Apr 27, 2015)

40k


----------



## Finnian (Apr 27, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> Do I win?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 38



38k is winner!!!


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 27, 2015)

Who did it??  Her posts merged.  OMG.


----------



## MTurtle (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes! ouo


----------



## gnoixaim (Apr 27, 2015)

Omg, I'm confused who won. LOL, GG to the winner though : )))


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 27, 2015)

Finnian said:


> and rly kain you live in NC and it only takes 7 hours to get to NJ???
> i live in utah and it took 7 hours to get one state over. XD



9 from NC, 7 from Canada xD


----------



## Finnian (Apr 27, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> 39



oh crap this oen is last time stamped at 6:01!!
SO ACTAULLY YOU!!!


----------



## kassie (Apr 27, 2015)

o wo Wouldn't it be ATotsSpot?

Congrats! :>


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 27, 2015)

It says 7:01.


----------



## MTurtle (Apr 27, 2015)

Aw alright


----------



## Finnian (Apr 27, 2015)

CRAP SORRY ATOTSPOT WAS LAST MARKED AT 6:01PM!!!!!


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 27, 2015)

Congrats! where you guys get all these bells mang.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 27, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> Aw alright



i'll draw you a small thing bb


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 27, 2015)

Agh yay ATotsSpot ~


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 27, 2015)

Really?  For real??


----------



## Finnian (Apr 27, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> It says 7:01.



6:01 pon my screen.


----------



## MTurtle (Apr 27, 2015)

Finnian said:


> i'll draw you a small thing bb



It is fine haha I could totally go higher haha.


----------



## kassie (Apr 27, 2015)

Hopefully if there's another I'll have more bells I can spend! 8)


----------



## MTurtle (Apr 27, 2015)

Congrats on winning


----------



## Finnian (Apr 27, 2015)

okay yeah so 
WINNER: a totspot

and I'm drawing a thing for Mturtle b/c i accidentally psyched her out!!??


----------



## MTurtle (Apr 27, 2015)

Finnian said:


> okay yeah so
> WINNER: a totspot
> 
> and I'm drawing a thing for Mturtle b/c i accidentally psyched her out!!??



It is you okay  You don't have to.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 27, 2015)

@atotspot
divide the bells into 13 equal amounts and send it out and then send refs


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 27, 2015)

Thank you, turtle.    I missed your auction.  I didn't want to lose this one.  I spent every last bell too.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 27, 2015)

i've been sitting in bed literally all day and it stinks b/c i havent showered today


----------



## MTurtle (Apr 27, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> Thank you, turtle.    I missed your auction.  I didn't want to lose this one.  I spent every last bell too.



Totally understandable  Enjoy all the wonderful art!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Finnian said:


> i've been sitting in bed literally all day and it stinks b/c i havent showered today



Hahaha sounds like the life ^^;; It is okay. Just think of this... You smell better than cat fart o-o... My cats smell terrible hahaha


----------



## Finnian (Apr 27, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> Totally understandable  Enjoy all the wonderful art!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



my poor cat just had all her kittens taken away and she's so sad and her milk is hurting her and i feel so bad.

but she and her hubby also stink all the time. >.<


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 27, 2015)

Congrats ATots ^^


----------



## Finnian (Apr 27, 2015)

emily i see that you are on. come home baby i miss you <33333


----------



## piichinu (Apr 27, 2015)

Damn that went up randomly

- - - Post Merge - - -

Congrats!


----------



## MTurtle (Apr 27, 2015)

Finnian said:


> my poor cat just had all her kittens taken away and she's so sad and her milk is hurting her and i feel so bad.
> 
> but she and her hubby also stink all the time. >.<



Aw... Poor baby  Try taking her to the vet. Maybe there is something they can do.

Hahaha cats are stinky, but they're adorable all at the same time haha


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 27, 2015)

It was a collab bid so I'm collecting funds.  I'll start sending them in just a sec.  YAY!!!


----------



## Finnian (Apr 27, 2015)

piimisu said:


> Damn that went up randomly
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Congrats!



right??
also your signature is moving right in time with the song im listening to and it's trippy af


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 27, 2015)

Congrats ATotsSpot! ^-^


----------



## Finnian (Apr 27, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> It was a collab bid so I'm collecting funds.  I'll start sending them in just a sec.  YAY!!!



OHH???
well, let people know that i'm doing a portrait like this [x]


also, that goes right into tier 4 people, so tier 4 pictures


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 27, 2015)

Didn't comment yet, but congrats ATotsSpot : D Was pretty random haha, I did expect a bid war though xD


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 27, 2015)

Yeah, we may fight over that portrait.  It could get ugly.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 27, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> Yeah, we may fight over that portrait.  It could get ugly.



how many people?????????


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 27, 2015)

No, no...don't worry.  We've got it worked out who gets what work except for that extra portrait you threw in.


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 27, 2015)

Finnian said:


> how many people?????????



It's 5 people.
Me, Tot, Money Hunter, cheezyfries and pengutango.
We've all figured out what artists we'll contact, and we also PM'd the ones that we wanted to split to be sure they were ok with it ^^


----------



## Finnian (Apr 27, 2015)

uhh i can do better portraits if i have a irl ref if that helps????


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 27, 2015)

My life savings on tbt have finally been taken from me xD


_KYUKON I'M COMING FOR YOU!! _


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 27, 2015)

Yeah, grats, woo.


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 27, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Yeah, grats, woo.



SARCASM IS NOT WELCOME MISTER!! o:<


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 27, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> SARCASM IS NOT WELCOME MISTER!! o:<


Wuh.

Not really a motivational guy.


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 27, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Wuh.
> 
> Not really a motivational guy.



Get pumped bro.
You need to become a MotivatioNerd!!


----------



## ardrey (Apr 27, 2015)

wuhh, i log on and see all these bells xD CONGRATS TO THE 5 WHO WON! that no snipe guard thing really made it exciting haha xD


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 27, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Get pumped bro.
> You need to become a MotivatioNerd!!


For wat though


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 27, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> For wat though



Idk . _.
Life!
Or maybe... the Ness art you may be getting tomorrow...??? o -o
I mean, what.. who?


----------



## pengutango (Apr 27, 2015)

kyukon said:


> WOAH who said AnimeNEXT, I usually go!
> I wanted to get a booth, but couldn't this year ;-;



Finnian might go and I've been there before. I actually have tabled there a few times, but not in the last few years.

It used to be first come, first serve. BUt, I thought they started to use a lottery system, so even if you're fast, you might not get a slot. Might be mistaken, since I haven't tabled, let alone attended the con in several years.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 27, 2015)

I'll have to send refs in the morning.  I think I paid everyone except Kain and pengu and since they're in our group, we're working that out.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 27, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> I'll have to send refs in the morning.  I think I paid everyone except Kain and pengu and since they're in our group, we're working that out.



pssttt you forgot me XD


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 27, 2015)

Finnian said:


> pssttt you forgot me XD



Oohh, we thought you dropped out @ .@ sorrysorrysorry... how much do we owe you?
(think we just calculated everything wrong, omg I feel dumb now..)


----------



## Finnian (Apr 27, 2015)

the 39k divided into 13 parts.
;v;
so, each artist gets an equal amount.

- - - Post Merge - - -

so, 3k??


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 27, 2015)

Just sent 250 TBT from the 3,250 haha so you can add that to what you send Fin ; )


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 27, 2015)

Off to ask all the artists to send back 250 bells.
//kills myself


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 27, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Off to ask all the artists to send back 250 bells.
> //kills myself



Awww it was a simple mistake : ) I am sure it isn't a big deal, we love you Fin and you'll get yours too ; )


----------



## Finnian (Apr 27, 2015)

No worries!


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 27, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Awww it was a simple mistake : ) I am sure it isn't a big deal, we love you Fin and you'll get yours too ; )



Did you send the bells to Tot?
I'll have to PM her too to let her know xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 27, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Did you send the bells to Tot?
> I'll have to PM her too to let her know xD



Yup, sure did : ) Even sent a note that I was refunding for Finnian xD


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 27, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yup, sure did : ) Even sent a note that I was refunding for Finnian xD



Ok, thanks xD


Again sorry for the confusion Finn. Idk why I thought the portrait was a freeb for winning (I'm too tired to think right)


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 27, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Ok, thanks xD
> 
> 
> Again sorry for the confusion Finn. Idk why I thought *the portrait was a freeb for winning* (I'm too tired to think right)



I thought that too, haha. Guess you're not the only sleepy head here xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 27, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Ok, thanks xD
> 
> 
> Again sorry for the confusion Finn. Idk why I thought the portrait was a freeb for winning (I'm too tired to think right)



No prob :3


----------



## pengutango (Apr 27, 2015)

I think we all thought that, to be honest... *shrugs* ^^;


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 27, 2015)

pengutango said:


> I think we all thought that, to be honest... *shrugs* ^^;



Oh then it must've been the way she worded it or something.


----------



## Zane (Apr 27, 2015)

i missed the finale nooo lol i'm glad you guys got this all the way to 39k! looking forward to the incredibly lovely art to come, if it's posted.


----------



## fup10k (Apr 27, 2015)

I didn't get any sent here? o:


----------



## Finnian (Apr 27, 2015)

>.> SORRY GUYS!! i did word it weird. >.<


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 27, 2015)

fup10k said:


> I didn't get any sent here? o:



You didn't recieve any bells?


----------



## pengutango (Apr 27, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> You didn't recieve any bells?



Kain said she sent it, so she should have gotten it by now.


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 27, 2015)

Finnian said:


> >.> SORRY GUYS!! i did word it weird. >.<



I misinterpreted too I guess > _<
Should have it all sorted out tomorrow.
Since Tot got off for the day, and some artists prolly won't be on to check out the winners til later, still waiting on all that ~
If anyone sends you the 250 directly, lemme know so I can cross them off my list, lol.

I'd be so lost without lists...


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 27, 2015)

grats to everyone!!!


----------



## doveling (Apr 28, 2015)

esitwerp ah i was at school when this got exciting damn!!
but thankyou to all our bidders, winners & the outbidded!!, also thankyou to you other fantastic artists for letting me even be on the same thread as you all /sob


----------



## MTurtle (Apr 28, 2015)

You guys should do this again =u=


----------



## Benevoir (Apr 28, 2015)

Congratulations to the winner!!


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 28, 2015)

Wow I missed the big finale! Haha

Anyway I sent the bells back to Kain so Finny can get her fair share 

This got quite exciting, huh? Congrats to the winners!


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 28, 2015)

Maybe you guys could keep this open for us to post the art when it's completed?  You think?


----------



## ardrey (Apr 28, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> Maybe you guys could keep this open for us to post the art when it's completed?  You think?



I approve of this idea!! Cx


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 28, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> Maybe you guys could keep this open for us to post the art when it's completed?  You think?



this actually would be lovely if people don't mind! i'd love to see all the art pieces ^^


----------



## Kimber (Apr 28, 2015)

I think that's a good idea  by the way congradulations to the winners!


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 28, 2015)

Sounds good to me


----------



## JennaBellionaire (Apr 28, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> Maybe you guys could keep this open for us to post the art when it's completed?  You think?



I'd love to see all the wonderful art posted here!  That would be great.


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 29, 2015)

Ok so pengu contacted me about a winning piece. But there are two winners? Is it Money Hunter?

If no one claims the second auction art, then pengu has volunteered to keep it all to herself. Just saying XD


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 29, 2015)

Not sure who it was, but we'll find out!  (And if not, I'll arm-wrestle Pengu for it).


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 29, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> Ok so pengu contacted me about a winning piece. But there are two winners? Is it Money Hunter?
> 
> If no one claims the second auction art, then pengu has volunteered to keep it all to herself. Just saying XD



It was Money Hunter ~


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 29, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> It was Money Hunter ~



Thank you! I'll hunt her down.


----------



## doveling (Apr 30, 2015)

here is my piece for cheezyfries!!​


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 30, 2015)

That is absolutely adorable.

I have one to post....eeeee......I love it too!  This is Finnian's beyond AMAZING portrait of my daughter.


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 30, 2015)

Wow guys!! :0
THOSE ARE SO AWESOME ; 3;


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Apr 30, 2015)

In retrospect I should have sold my soul to be in the TotsSpot /Kain group . Those are way beyond awesome and way beyond amazing ...


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 30, 2015)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> In retrospect I should have sold my soul to be in the TotsSpot /Kain group . Those are way beyond awesome and way beyond amazing ...



But then you might not have had enough for ssvv227's art! And holy asdfgh I just got mine from them ; 3; it's gorgeous


Spoiler: In spoiler since it's not auction art, but love it too much to not share!!











These pieces are great though x3


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Apr 30, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> But then you might not have had enough for ssvv227's art! And holy asdfgh I just got mine from them ; 3; it's gorgeous
> 
> 
> Spoiler: In spoiler since it's not auction art, but love it too much to not share!!
> ...



Ooh I love it! It's so bad though..I could just spend 24/7 drooling and clicking over all the art posted on this forum. It's bad enough that I stalk Shirohibiki's posts just to see Kimber's work in the  siggie.


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 30, 2015)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Ooh I love it! It's so bad though..I could just spend 24/7 drooling and clicking over all the art posted on this forum. It's bad enough that I stalk Shirohibiki's posts just to see Kimber's work in the  siggie.



Lol, same xD I kinda stalk some artists too and just like "omg... draw me too please... ; ^; "
Kimber's animations are the bomb yo xDD


----------



## Kimber (Apr 30, 2015)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Ooh I love it! It's so bad though..I could just spend 24/7 drooling and clicking over all the art posted on this forum. It's bad enough that I stalk Shirohibiki's posts just to see Kimber's work in the  siggie.



You know I totally do that too


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 30, 2015)

I just stalk Kimber to see her casserole siggy.


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 30, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> I just stalk Kimber to see her casserole siggy.



OMG ME TOO


----------



## Kimber (Apr 30, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> OMG ME TOO



Pokemanz made it for me he's amazing XD


----------



## piichinu (May 2, 2015)

>



here it is, for kain ;v;


----------



## UtopiaJ (May 3, 2015)

Ack I feel like I'm being slow making my auction art @_@ I better get going!


----------



## KainAronoele (May 3, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> Ack I feel like I'm being slow making my auction art @_@ I better get going!



Mine will be a while too ; ^; so not alone, lol


----------



## UtopiaJ (May 3, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Mine will be a while too ; ^; so not alone, lol



good to know! XD


----------



## Money Hunter (May 3, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Mine will be a while too ; ^; so not alone, lol



omg kain don't make her lazy

jk, take all the time you need utopia


----------



## KainAronoele (May 3, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> omg kain don't make her lazy
> 
> jk, take all the time you need utopia



Nooo, I just meant so she doesn't feel she needs to rush so much, ya know? 

It's always better to do it when you're in the mood and have motivation for it so it comes out well!

- - - Post Merge - - -

take that last sentence out of context and it sounds so wrong... omg


----------



## Money Hunter (May 3, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Nooo, I just meant so she doesn't feel she needs to rush so much, ya know?
> 
> It's always better to do it when you're in the mood and have motivation for it so it comes out well!
> 
> ...



I never thought of taking it out of context... untangle your brain kain


----------



## KainAronoele (May 3, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> I never thought of taking it out of context... untangle your brain kain



Make a song out of that. I'll advertise it EVERYWHERE!
"Untangle Your Brain"

Suggestions for 2 verses -
Untangle your brain, Kain
Get that dirty mind, and throw it out that window pane 


Boom, Top-Seller right there.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait, I have an idea.


----------



## Money Hunter (May 3, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Make a song out of that. I'll advertise it EVERYWHERE!
> "Untangle Your Brain"
> 
> Suggestions for 2 verses -
> ...



I'm bracing myself


----------



## Finnian (May 3, 2015)

UHHHHH hopping on to ask a serious question.
Should Emily and I fly to Orlando, FL to sell at Omni Expo??
We got in and but SUCH SHORT NOTICE. Must book $500 worth of flights, and $200 table. :////
DANG
I mean it'll be good. BUT FLORIDA IS ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE USA


----------



## KainAronoele (May 3, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> I'm bracing myself



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-quot-Untangle-Your-Brain-quot-NEED-LYRICS-GO!!


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 4, 2015)

I can't even.  I just can't.  Cuteness overload.


----------



## Money Hunter (May 4, 2015)

I haven't gotten a single art piece yet ;_;

Not telling the artists to rush or anything, nor am I complaining. I'm just jealous of all the cute art on here v_v


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 4, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> I haven't gotten a single art piece yet ;_;



I'm sure they're working on it.  When you get them, they will be SPECTACULAR.


----------



## Money Hunter (May 4, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> I'm sure they're working on it.  When you get them, they will be SPECTACULAR.



Your confidence is making me feel a bit better 
Do you think that an auction like this will be hosted again?


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 4, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> Your confidence is making me feel a bit better
> Do you think that an auction like this will be hosted again?



I really hope so.  I think it got off to a bit of a rocky start, but it ended well, and everyone is happy so far.


----------



## KainAronoele (May 4, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> I can't even.  I just can't.  Cuteness overload.



OMG, AWESOME!!! ; ^;


----------



## Money Hunter (May 4, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> I really hope so.  I think it got off to a bit of a rocky start, but it ended well, and everyone is happy so far.



Yeah it started becoming so bad that finian actually wanted to end it... glad she didn't though. I can't say that I'm innocent and didn't contribute to some of the agitation but in the end it actually was quite fun :3

Also that intense last minute bidding war xD


----------



## kyukon (May 13, 2015)

My piece for Kain!


Spoiler


----------



## pengutango (May 13, 2015)

So much prettiness~ <3

Here's my piece from ardrey: 






The set is complete~ (and now to make that wallpaper... XD)


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 14, 2015)

kyukon said:


> My piece for Kain!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Feeling a little jealous that I didn't get a piece from kyukon.  This is fabulous!


----------



## KainAronoele (May 14, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> Feeling a little jealous that I didn't get a piece from kyukon.  This is fabulous!



I'm sorry ; ^; do you see why I love her so much though?? xD it's the best ever <3


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 14, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> I'm sorry ; ^; do you see why I love her so much though?? xD it's the best ever <3



  

I just commissioned her on dA.  Hahaha!!


----------



## KainAronoele (May 14, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> I just commissioned her on dA.  Hahaha!!



I was gonna say xD
Tbh, I ordered another RLC from her as well. Will be a present for my bf's son :3


----------



## ATotsSpot (Jun 12, 2015)

From piimisu:






From fup10k:


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 12, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> From piimisu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHHH, those are sooo cute!! :0


----------



## Money Hunter (Jun 12, 2015)

Omg they are adorable!!!!!


----------

